# Never Summer Revolver-R review



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice review. I was really considering the Revolver, but ended up with the Leggy instead. My review of it would echo your's almost exactly, except no chattering. Smooth as butta'.

Question though. Are you getting any drag with size 15's? That's a big boot for sure. What were you riding before that would accomodate those monsters?

(<---- Thought his 13's were big!)


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

haven't any problems with drag, I've got my stance maxed out so my boots are at the thickest width they can. 

And surprisingly i was riding a 166 Endeavor BOD before, it's not a wide board but for some reason i didn't have any problem with drag on that either


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

yo im 6'1 250, you thik i could sneak away with 159 rev?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^^^
Your weight would be the issue imo..... And maybe boot size?


I've been set on getting this board for next season until I discovered Bataleons.... I think NS has the best Reverse Camber tech on the market, but I think Bataleon has the best overall design on the market. Hope I'm right as I'm going to pass on the NS this year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

ya my wait is stupid tho i will pry drop 30 in winter cause i hike! ALOT! so pry around 220 mid season, i wanna get that or the 161, how did it ride in pow?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I def recommend the 161... That's not much bigger then what your wanting, but it will carry your weight a lot better. Even if you lose 30 lbs. your still no lightweight... I'm 6'5"ish and bounce between 175 and 200 and I ride a 164... I'm going to drop to a 161 preferably, but if I go shorter I would make sure I'm closer to 175lbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

alright sick, hows it handle in pow? cause im gonna be moving to steamboat, so theres gonna be alot of light fluffy stuff, is there alot of leaning back with a centered stance?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You gotta decide what you like more...

The revolver-r & evo-r are more park oriented boards, where as the SL-R and Legacy-R are more all mountain. Not to say the Evo and Revolver cant do the entire mountain, but you do suffer for some things like the OP's mention of chatter...because their softer boards...

Then you have boards like the Titan and Premier which are pure downhill backcountry boards for blazing down hills...


----------



## KCGreg79 (Feb 10, 2010)

kodi2250 said:


> yo im 6'1 250, you thik i could sneak away with 159 rev?


I just had a friend who weighs 280 ride a 163 with no problems. It was a Burton and not wide. I think that the Revo being a wide would suit you pretty well at that length and girth. huh huh


----------

